# Another Russian Translation Please



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

On the dial on one of my Vostoks it says this:

*СДЕПАНО В РОСИИ*

Babel translates it to this:

*[sDEPANO] IN [ROSII*

Any idea what they are talking about?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Steve said:


> On the dial on one of my Vostoks it says this:
> 
> *СДЕПАНО В РОСИИ*
> 
> ...


Made in Russia?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yup, it's 'Made in Russia' - this indicates that it was made post 1990, earlier examples would be 'Made in CCCP'


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## mike.s (Feb 17, 2009)

Ian, "Сделано" is spelled with an "л", not a "п" in the middle. России has two "с"s. And that's why BabbleFish could nto figure these words out.

And, as mentioned by others, it means Mаde in Russia


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Outstanding Mike, thanks.


----------



## dbl_ (Jan 4, 2009)

blackandgolduk said:


> ..., earlier examples would be 'Made in CCCP'


To be exact, would be 'Made in USSR', or for internal market including socialistic countries 'Sdielano v CCCP'


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

dbl_ said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > ..., earlier examples would be 'Made in CCCP'
> ...


You are right of course - those with English on the dial had USSR, I meant to say 'Made in CCCP' in Russian. I love Russki watchmaking, there are so mant possible permutations...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Google for "Cyrillic Alphabet" and look out for the entry with three image "pages" of cyrillics on - it's usually in the first ten somewhere. :yes:

Download, copy, paste and print these and then you'll find you can while away an hour or so when the 710 is watching "Dancing on Ice" or "Corrie" by doing a translate yourself, into RussEnglish. It's surprising how much you can do yourself using this method! 

EDIT:- should be "cyrillic alphabet images" you Google on - my mistook! Mel


----------

